# Artic soul



## Supertrooper (9 April 2022)

Just seen on Gemma T Facebook that he died at an event today 

Terribly sad for everyone


----------



## dixie (9 April 2022)

OMG not what I expected to read when I opened this thread. 
it looks like he actually completed the event. 🤔

how sad 😞


----------



## Velcrobum (9 April 2022)

He actually won section A so obviously something happened after completion on his Dressage score of 26.1. Tragic loss for Gemma.


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2022)

Really sad news 😢


----------



## pistolpete (9 April 2022)

Gutted for her. Loved him!


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			He actually won section A so obviously something happened after completion on his Dressage score of 26.1. Tragic loss for Gemma.
		
Click to expand...

A heart attack is being reported.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 April 2022)

Apparently had a heart attack after completing at Weston. Such sad news, he was a real super star.
Feel for his connections.


----------



## palo1 (9 April 2022)

That really is awful - what a brilliant horse and what a terrible, sad loss.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 April 2022)

I wondered if it was a heart attack 

Having lost a horse that way I truly feel for everyone involved


----------



## Quigleyandme (9 April 2022)

Terrible news


----------



## asmp (9 April 2022)

So sad 😞


----------



## Chiffy (9 April 2022)

Oh no! How terribly sad. What a great career he had.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 April 2022)

What sad news for all involved with him.


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2022)

I too have lost an apparently healthy horse to a heart attack, no warning. Awful way to go, I feel for the horse and all of his connections.


----------



## windswoo (9 April 2022)

Oh that's awful, we were at Weston today and it seemed like everyone was having a really good time. Thoughts with Gemma


----------



## Supertrooper (9 April 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I too have lost an apparently healthy horse to a heart attack, no warning. Awful way to go, I feel for the horse and all of his connections.
		
Click to expand...

It is, mine was just hacking down the road at walk 😭😭😭


----------



## milliepops (9 April 2022)

So terribly sad 😔


----------



## NinjaPony (9 April 2022)

Horrific, every owners worst nightmare. How very very sad.


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

Oh no, we all loved Spike. So terribly sad for Gemma and her team, she loved him dearly ☹️


----------



## WelshHoarder (9 April 2022)

Oh no, what a tragic loss for all his connections, he was a fabulous horse 😭


----------



## sam_m (9 April 2022)

Such a tragic loss, feel for all his connections


----------



## Honey08 (9 April 2022)

Very sad, and must have been really upsetting for Gemma.  He has been the most amazing horse to watch at big events over the years.


----------



## daffy44 (9 April 2022)

So very sad, must have been a terrible shock to poor Gemma and all his connections, he was an incredible horse and they had a wonderful partnership.


----------



## Squeak (9 April 2022)

What an absolute tragedy. Thoughts with Gemma and all connections, they must be devastated and shocked. 

He was a wonderful horse.


----------



## Velcrobum (9 April 2022)

Sadly TB's apparently seem to be prone to heart issues whether they have raced or not. I understand he was 19 but was still enjoying life obviously - having just won an Advanced BE section on his Dressage score. 

I have at home a TB who certainly raced, his passport disappeared after he went through a sale but the vetting document from that time states his breed and age from that Weatherby's passport. He developed a grade 5 Aortic valve murmur within the space of 3 months! Same vet listened to his heart while he was re-starting a flu/tet vaccination program  he was echoed and exercise ECG recorded very shortly afterwards. He is still alive in retirement aged 24 but we know we might find him dead at any time. He stopped being ridden as he was my OH's utterly laid back hack enjoying a quieter life but OH being a novice rider would probably not have realised a problem under saddle so stopped riding him instantly.


----------



## ecb89 (9 April 2022)

Absolutely tragic


----------



## scats (10 April 2022)

Such sad news and an awful shock for all his connections. Can’t even begin to imagine how Gemma is feeling right now.


----------



## Bradsmum (10 April 2022)

Terribly sad.


----------



## Honey08 (11 April 2022)

I saw a video clip of him going Xc at Weston Park.  He was loving it.   It happened with a polo horse my stepson rode last year.  One minute hurtling along, pulling his arms out, the next minute dead from a heart attack.  The vet said she’d not have known a thing about it.


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2022)

Honey08 said:



			I saw a video clip of him going Xc at Weston Park.  He was loving it.   It happened with a polo horse my stepson rode last year.  One minute hurtling along, pulling his arms out, the next minute dead from a heart attack.  The vet said she’d not have known a thing about it.
		
Click to expand...


I've had one die underneath me of a burst aorta. Apparently it's not that uncommon when you pull up from a gallop,  as I did.  He knew nothing about it,  he just staggered and went down almost sideways,  incidentally slamming my thankfully helmeted head into the floor. Mine was not quite 6!
.


----------



## Tacobell (11 April 2022)

this happened to me too. riding my 14.2 connie on the ridgeway, i was 13 at the time and was riding with a friend the same age. she just collapsed underneath me. i remember trying to drag her back as up as her eyes were still open and i didnt know/understand at that point. my friend called for help on our brick nokias and our YM came up in a 4x4 with someone else. he saw the horse and knew what had happen but knew it was a conversation for my parents to have with me. he stayed with my horse and someone drove me back to yard whilst my mum drove to yard. 

so sad and so sudden.


----------



## Honey08 (11 April 2022)

I’m sorry you both went through that.  My stepson found it really upsetting and he’s only ridden the horse once. (He got trapped under the horse too, which made it worse)


----------



## Goldenstar (12 April 2022)

A friend lost her Tb to a rupurted Aorta n front of me  it’s common in TB’s . it’s extremely quick and and he will known very little about it.
Just having done what he loved for horse it’s a good end so awful for all those who loved him .
He’s gone without them being prepared for it very very hard.
I saw him at the Europeans at Blair he was a fantastic XC horse a very very special horse.


----------



## reynold (12 April 2022)

I seem to recall years ago that Lucinda's Wideawake died on his lap of honour from a heart attack after winning Badminton (?) (but I'm old so I might be remembering incorrectly)

Another who died doing what he loved but it is hard for those left behind as is the case with all deaths.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 April 2022)

reynold said:



			I seem to recall years ago that Lucinda's Wideawake died on his lap of honour from a heart attack after winning Badminton (?) (but I'm old so I might be remembering incorrectly)

Another who died doing what he loved but it is hard for those left behind as is the case with all deaths.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct.   It was an unusual heart condition I remember, not a heart attack as such, vagus nerve I think.


----------

